# WIP - Minaria



## Kellri (Dec 2, 2007)

Continental campaign map of Glen Rahman's world of Minaria (setting for TSR's old Divine Right boardgame). Still unscaled and lacking a hexgrid. Comments/criticism welcome!


----------



## Ebonyr (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice use of colors and fonts


----------



## pogre (Dec 3, 2007)

I like the map.

Did you pick up a license for Divine Right!? I know the game's creator is very protective of his IP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 3, 2007)

Stunning! Beautiful! Absolutely gorgeus!

Would you consider making a continental map based off of the Talisman board game?


----------

